# ISIS Pharmaceuticals feedback



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

Anyone have any review/feedback on this lab yet? Its knocking around my area thinking about trying the test 400. Looks tidy but looks dont meen anything. Any help cheers


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I would always stick to well known ug lab brands or pharma mate, have never heard of this lab.


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

Dezw said:


> I would always stick to well known ug lab brands or pharma mate, have never heard of this lab.


I completely agree with you mate was just curious as to has anyone used it and got good results with it. I no it is getting popular though more and more people have it in stock.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Early days on this one mate but from what I can see it is doing the job so unless you wanna wait for a few months for better reviews then dive in and keep us updated fella

I can't see them spending all the effort of the packing and then filling with bunk oils that makes no sence to me at all so I would say gtg just of the look alone and feed back I have seen (big shout but first impresions mean alot IMO)


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Dezw said:


> I would always stick to well known ug lab brands or pharma mate, have never heard of this lab.


But well known ugl,s don't always mean better !

Lixus for example

Total s h it now

Pc orals and oils are takeing a hit at mo

Whats wrong with trying something new?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

apple said:


> But well known ugl,s don't always mean better !
> 
> Lixus for example
> 
> ...


Can't speak for Lixus, but I do know there are a load of pc fakes going around, that are top notch to look at, have never had a problem with pc but then I always use a trusted source.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks good to me .


----------



## Normangorman (Mar 19, 2010)

Getting good reports. Only aware of their Test 400 which is an enanthate & decanoate mix & also their tri- tren. Not seen anything else from their range.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Dezw said:


> Can't speak for Lixus, but I do know there are a load of pc fakes going around, that are top notch to look at, have never had a problem with pc but then I always use a trusted source.


Now to say there are aload of pc fakes going around is a super bold statement and I mean that's a big shout so would you be so kind as to please give us somemore info on these fakes please mate ?

Pictures?

How you know there fakes ?

Any and all info you have mate .

Also not haveing a go but you said stick to more well known brand right?

Well as seeing you know there are aload of pc fakes going around wouldent that make your whole post of sticking with a well know ugl totaly pointless ?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

apple said:


> Now to say there are aload of pc fakes going around is a super bold statement and I mean that's a big shout so would you be so kind as to please give us somemore info on these fakes please mate ?
> 
> Pictures?
> 
> ...


As I said before as long as you use a trusted source you are fine, with the pc fakes the font is so very slightly smaller and also not as dark, if you have them side by side it is clear to see.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Dezw said:


> As I said before as long as you use a trusted source you are fine, with the pc fakes the font is so very slightly smaller and also not as dark, if you have them side by side it is clear to see.


That don't mean there fake mate , it's an ugl FFs and they sometimes change or things may differ from time to time

Like rohm

Some vials have blue lines embossed on vial , some don't , some have flip off embossed on cap , some don't .


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I didn't swear at you mate, and I won't bother going into any more details.

Believe what you like.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh no not another UGL from uk...

This is becoming a joke now lol...


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Dezw said:


> I didn't swear at you mate, and I won't bother going into any more details.
> 
> Believe what you like.


The FFs was not aimed at you personally mate so don't take offence buddy

Come on mate as a member of this forum and a poster don't you think it's only right you post what you know about these fakes ? Why would you not post anymore just becasue I said ffs?

Dident mean to hurt your feeling fella


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Dezw said:


> As I said before as long as you use a trusted source you are fine, with the pc fakes the font is so very slightly smaller and also not as dark, if you have them side by side it is clear to see.


X2 mate have seen these aswell,very alike but different font. Had a mate that tried them and got fcuk all from them, been told by my source that there starting to float round and be aware


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Then i my self am happy to know that i have a very trusted source , PC is one of the best ugl`s out their and i am happy to know that mine are not fakes. Iknow this cause they have a profound effect when i use them.


----------



## ricksym808 (Feb 24, 2012)

I also rate it Pc but im not sure if the stuff I have maybe under dosed its exp is 2010-2013 I have the test 400 and the cyp and some deca 300 and Im on my 4th week using this stuff. I have gotten gains and size but my pump dosn't seem to last as long as other gear I have used in the past !


----------



## taximan321 (Feb 28, 2012)

av used isis test 400 1ml every 5 days isis decca 300 1ml every 5 days with decent strength n weight gains gtg id say


----------



## reesy128 (Mar 11, 2012)

ive just finished 8 weeks on the isis promastren with good results


----------



## greenmachine (Feb 9, 2012)

Just finished useing there sust and tri decca good stuff pip is a bit of a bitch tho.


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

a few lads at the gym i tarin at are runnign it with good results. I cant help but stick to my 20ml vials of WC though.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

all the lads in the gym i go swear by isis .. seems to be getting a good rep


----------



## biggaz1979 (May 13, 2008)

ISIS is good to go, and is Italian not UK.


----------



## biggaz1979 (May 13, 2008)

at least that what it says on the box mine came in lol, Milan apparently


----------



## silverbullet (Oct 24, 2012)

I have tried isis test prop 100 with ethanate 150 with good results, then went up to ethanate 500 but got very spotty very quickly. Now use tri-tren 150 with prop. Not getting any stronger but keeping weight and noticeably leaner.


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

apple said:


> But well known ugl,s don't always mean better !
> 
> Lixus for example
> 
> ...





Dezw said:


> Can't speak for Lixus, but I do know there are a load of pc fakes going around, that are top notch to look at, have never had a problem with pc but then I always use a trusted source.


Two very bold statements with no backup..

Most the talk around PC fakes were false, they are still probably one of the most renown and commonly used suppliers in the Uk and this wouldn't be the case if there were a 'load pf pc fakes going around'


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Mshadows said:


> Two very bold statements with no backup..
> 
> Most the talk around PC fakes were false, they are still probably one of the most renown and commonly used suppliers in the Uk and this wouldn't be the case if there were a 'load pf pc fakes going around'


It is well documented there was fakes, pictures are available in threads if you search.

Don't question what you have no clue about.


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

Dezw said:


> It is well documented there was fakes, pictures are available in threads if you search.
> 
> Don't question what you have no clue about.


Every UGL has fakes, pictures are available in threads if you search.

No matter what you say PC is still one of the best UGL labs in the UK and that won't change regardless of people trying to tarnish their image to promote other labs.

Stop trying to come off tough, doesn't suit you mate.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I know PC are top notch, it's all I use.

But no point trying to say there wasn't fakes.

Nobody is trying to act tough???


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

The pip from there deca blend is atrocious.

G2g though.


----------

